

Scientists want to bring 22 animals back from extinction - albertzeyer
http://www.thejournal.ie/science-conference-de-extinction-840062-Mar2013/

======
albertzeyer
From the [reddit
submission]([http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/1ay8jn/scientists_w...](http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/1ay8jn/scientists_want_to_deextinct_22_species_of_animals/)),
there are a few interesting links to related TED talks:

[http://www.ted.com/talks/stewart_brand_the_dawn_of_de_extinc...](http://www.ted.com/talks/stewart_brand_the_dawn_of_de_extinction_are_you_ready.html)

[http://www.ted.com/talks/jack_horner_building_a_dinosaur_fro...](http://www.ted.com/talks/jack_horner_building_a_dinosaur_from_a_chicken.html)

